# AltaGas



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

I am looking at starting a position in AltaGas as a long term hold. Any comments/feedback would be appreciated.
Thx


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

Gator13 said:


> I am looking at starting a position in AltaGas as a long term hold. Any comments/feedback would be appreciated.
> Thx


I bought it. A solid dividend , good growth prospects, bringing its balance sheet under control and a number of the bank broker analysts are giving it an out perform. I usually don't ay attention to the analysts but in this case their rational fits my analysis.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

I own a little. A good stable utility, it was an undervalued cyclical that I bought mainly for the recovery at least and maybe longer. Up 12% already this year. The switch over to electric and green energy may hurt them longer term though but will watch.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

Jimmy said:


> I own a little. A good stable utility, it was an undervalued cyclical that I bought mainly for the recovery at least and maybe longer. Up 12% already this year.. The switch over to electric and green energy may hurt them longer term though but will watch.


They do seem well positioned with LNG if you consider that green energy.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Altagas nearly blew up the company in 2018 when they took on too much debt to expand and had to slash their dividend. They also spun out a majority of the assets that made this company in the first place, which was bought out by pension funds a few years ago. So, it's not entirely clear what the company's direction is to me and if you look at 5-10 year performance vs FTS and EMA, it leaves something to be desired.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

doctrine said:


> Altagas nearly blew up the company in 2018 when they took on too much debt to expand and had to slash their dividend. They also spun out a majority of the assets that made this company in the first place, which was bought out by pension funds a few years ago. So, it's not entirely clear what the company's direction is to me and if you look at 5-10 year performance vs FTS and EMA, it leaves something to be desired.


I agree it is not remotely the same company after the ill advised acquisition of WGL. Still don't know if it wants to be a midstreamer, or a utility though I think it is using WGL as the base to fund midstreaming expansion, which has some life to it given the ~2025 start up of the LNG project. I see its peers more like PPL, KEY et al rather than a gas utility.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

doctrine said:


> Altagas nearly blew up the company in 2018 when they took on too much debt to expand and had to slash their dividend. They also spun out a majority of the assets that made this company in the first place, which was bought out by pension funds a few years ago. So, it's not entirely clear what the company's direction is to me and if you look at 5-10 year performance vs FTS and EMA, it leaves something to be desired.


Thanks for the comments.
I think these short summaries of major events useful.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks for the comments & information. They are appreciated.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I hold it for the divvy, but not a huge amount. It is one of a stable of divvy payers that I lump into my 'energy' basket. I have sold and then bought again on dips.


----------



## benj22 (Apr 26, 2021)

> I hold it for the divvy, but not a huge amount. It is one of a stable of divvy payers that I lump into my 'energy' basket. I have sold and then bought again on dips.


Doesn't sound like you get much in return
I think that its better to hold up for now


----------

